# Lachoween Haunt's site



## LachOween (Sep 18, 2006)

We have been working mighty hard, as I am sure all of us are, check out our website to see the pictures of this year's progress in our yard haunt setup!


----------



## Push Eject (Oct 11, 2005)

Looking good. The pictures load *very* slowly here, but the layout is nice and navigation is easy.

Keep it up!


----------

